# Do wire bristles be on a sidewalk sweeper damage concrete in any way?



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have searched but have not found an answer. I think I want to put a poly/wire brush on my gravely QXT but I want to know if it will mark up concrete? Will it leave rust marks? I just don’t want to be responsible for damaging anyones concrete. 
I assume it would mark up colored concrete? 
I want the wire because I think it would clean hard packed snow better then just poly.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No

No idea on colored concrete, we just use the 50/50 poly/wire on everything.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

We use the poly ones and they do an amazing job, you can pivot the broom side it side as you go forward to get a scrubbing effect for the more stubborn stuff.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Not from snow removal but sweeping I know they won't scratch concrete


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay cool. Thanks for the replies. I figured they must not or people wouldn’t be using them. Just wanted confirmation.


----------

